# Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP) [MERGED]



## CanadianCorps

Good day one and all.

My name is Eric Dalshaug, and I would like to attend RMC. Specificially, i'd like to become an officer in the army component of the Primary Reserve. Why the Reserve? Two reasons, really. 

1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, and being ordered to go to some war I don't agree with, to do things that i'd condemn in any other circumstances, would not sit well with my conscience. The Reserve offers the prospect of voluntary overseas deployment. If there is a conflict I feel strongly about, I can go and serve my country, and if there is a conflict in which I want no part of, I can stay. Perhaps that is cowardice, but that is how it is for me. 

2. I have other dreams outside of the Service. I want to be a high school English and History teacher, as well as a reserve officer. 

Now, I've look at the RMC website. It said something like... 15 RETP cadets are admitted every year. What i'd like to ask for here is any advice or information you good people can give me on getting into RETP at the Royal Military College. I have decent marks, generally in the 70s, with 80s for classes I'm good at, and 60s in classes that I don't do so well. I'm also in Air Cadets, and I participate in a lot of extracurricular activities through Air Cadets, most notably the Range team, Drill team, curling team, and ground school, as well as an instructor for younger, less experienced Cadets. Of high school, I have about a year and a half (the remainder of this year + Grade 12) to finish before I apply for RMC. So, how can I improve chances of being one of those 15 RETP cadets? Though, if that 15 cadets thing is inaccurate, please do tell.

Cheers,
Eric Dalshaug


----------



## aesop081

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> 1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, and being ordered to go to some war I don't agree with, to do things that i'd condemn in any other circumstances, would not sit well with my conscience. The Reserve offers the prospect of voluntary overseas deployment. If there is a conflict I feel strongly about, I can go and serve my country, and if there is a conflict in which I want no part of, I can stay. Perhaps that is cowardice, but that is how it is for me.



Seek life elsewhere....please.


----------



## CanadianCorps

Perhaps that was badly phrased of me... I have nothing but respect for the soldiers, I don't like the reasons that the politicians send them though. Love the soldiers, hate the war sort of thing. I understand that, as a member of the military, I would not be able to speak out on what I believe. I can take that. In the Forces, I'd want to serve my country, not further some oil baron's ambitions. And that's all I will say, else I may get to ranting and some political argument is sure to ensue, and that is not the purpose of this topic.


----------



## Strike

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> Perhaps that was badly phrased of me... I have nothing but respect for the soldiers, I don't like the reasons that the politicians send them though. Love the soldiers, hate the war sort of thing. I understand that, as a member of the military, I would not be able to speak out on what I believe. I can take that. In the Forces, I'd want to serve my country, not further some oil baron's ambitions. And that's all I will say, else I may get to ranting and some political argument is sure to ensue, and that is not the purpose of this topic.



Your lack of understanding about what we are doing just helps cement the view that you should not apply.

As to point number 2, your marks would need to be much higher to even be considered as an ROTP.  Now, imagine competing for 1 of 15 spots as opposed to 1 of 250+ for the Reg positions.  I had an 89 in calculus and was told I should take the class again -- even though I was pulling over 12 hrs in volunteering, sports, and a part time job/week.


----------



## aesop081

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> Perhaps that was badly phrased of me... I have nothing but respect for the soldiers, I don't like the reasons that the politicians send them though. Love the soldiers, hate the war sort of thing. I understand that, as a member of the military, I would not be able to speak out on what I believe. I can take that. In the Forces, I'd want to serve my country, not further some oil baron's ambitions. And that's all I will say, else I may get to ranting and some political argument is sure to ensue, and that is not the purpose of this topic.



Thank you for confirming my initial evaluation of your post.

Thank you for you interest in the CF, i hope you find suitable employment somehwere else.


----------



## IntlBr

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thank you for confirming my initial evaluation of your post.
> 
> Thank you for you interest in the CF, i hope you find suitable employment somehwere else.



Agreed - I already don't want to serve with you, thanks.

I suggest you try an NGO if you're so dead-set against serving an inherently political master you apparently do not agree with, nor understand.

Have a good jump.


----------



## greentoblue

Political opinions, beliefs aside - I can state with authority that if the marks you have given are true you will have difficulty getting accepted into RMC or ROTP at Civvie U.  For RMC the recruiters are looking for someone with strong academics in the mid-80s.  It also depends on the person and what else they bring to the table.  For example, someone with a 90+ average but has not shown any leadership potential (student council, community events, etc), military aptitude (Cadet leadership position, reserve time) or athletics of any sort will have a much lower chance than someone who has something in 3 or all 4 of these areas.  As a real life example, as a reserve officer I helped get one of my soldiers into RMC.  This soldier had high 70 averages across the board, master warrant officer in cadets, was on the grad committee and was a private in the reserves.  Despite all this - because the grades were considered marginal - this soldier was first wait-listed and then offered a year at the prep school before going to RMC.

The best source of information for RMC and the RETP program is the recruiting centre.  They will tell you RMC is extremely competitive to get into given its benefits, especially these days: pay, full tuition, medical, dental, a guaranteed job after grudation and your time there as a student counts towards your pension.  

Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> Good day one and all.
> 
> My name is Eric Dalshaug, and I would like to attend RMC. Specificially, i'd like to become an officer in the army component of the Primary Reserve. Why the Reserve? Two reasons, really.
> 
> 1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, and being ordered to go to some war I don't agree with, to do things that i'd condemn in any other circumstances, would not sit well with my conscience. The Reserve offers the prospect of voluntary overseas deployment. If there is a conflict I feel strongly about, I can go and serve my country, and if there is a conflict in which I want no part of, I can stay. Perhaps that is cowardice, but that is how it is for me.
> 
> 2. I have other dreams outside of the Service. I want to be a high school English and History teacher, as well as a reserve officer.
> 
> Now, I've look at the RMC website. It said something like... 15 RETP cadets are admitted every year. What i'd like to ask for here is any advice or information you good people can give me on getting into RETP at the Royal Military College. I have decent marks, generally in the 70s, with 80s for classes I'm good at, and 60s in classes that I don't do so well. I'm also in Air Cadets, and I participate in a lot of extracurricular activities through Air Cadets, most notably the Range team, Drill team, curling team, and ground school, as well as an instructor for younger, less experienced Cadets. Of high school, I have about a year and a half (the remainder of this year + Grade 12) to finish before I apply for RMC. So, how can I improve chances of being one of those 15 RETP cadets? Though, if that 15 cadets thing is inaccurate, please do tell.
> 
> Cheers,
> Eric Dalshaug



Well!  That sure was a FALSE START.  I suggest you do a heck of a lot more research, perhaps a change of attitude, and I would guess meet the basic criteria for the Program that you want.  You, so far, are saddly lacking on several fronts.


----------



## Marshall

Strike said:
			
		

> Your lack of understanding about what we are doing just helps cement the view that you should not apply.
> 
> As to point number 2, your marks would need to be much higher to even be considered as an ROTP.  Now, imagine competing for 1 of 15 spots as opposed to 1 of 250+ for the Reg positions.  I had an 89 in calculus and was told I should take the class again -- even though I was pulling over 12 hrs in volunteering, sports, and a part time job/week.



Was this at a stricter time? My friend got in with a 85-95average, no work or any other nonschool experience. And my marks (all 85-95 except Math and physics at 75 area. All g12 being like 87-88% avrg.) the recruiter said sounded competitive. 

But like others say it depends on how good the OTHERS are. Right? 

Apologies for trolling.


----------



## Strike

Marshall said:
			
		

> Was this at a stricter time? My friend got in with a 85-95average, no work or any other nonschool experience. And my marks (all 85-95 except Math and physics at 75 area. All g12 being like 87-88% avrg.) the recruiter said sounded competitive.
> 
> But like others say it depends on how good the OTHERS are. Right?
> 
> Apologies for trolling.



That's not trolling.  No worries.

I know that occasionally those with the wicked-high marks and no extra-curricular stuff have gotten in the the college.  Remains to be seen how they will do over 4 years.  All the people in my year were fairly well rounded in that respect.


----------



## Jungle

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> 1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, ..........


Yeah... so am I. But I understand my obligations as a member of the CF.
If you join, you will take everything you can, but give only when you choose to do so; sounds like a relationship with a parasite.

Please do everyone a favour and find another line of work.


----------



## Marshall

Strike said:
			
		

> That's not trolling.  No worries.
> 
> I know that occasionally those with the wicked-high marks and no extra-curricular stuff have gotten in the the college.  Remains to be seen how they will do over 4 years.  All the people in my year were fairly well rounded in that respect.



Oh so you got in? I was under the impression they rejected you. Thats good then. And I seem to attack anyone related to RMC with questions haha.. paranoid myself if ill get in. Long wait now.. (my app is finalized). I got decently high average, my math brought it down because I was an idiot and did not take it seriously. But hoping my 2ish years of work and such will help me out  (now returning to topic....  )



			
				CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> Good day one and all.
> 
> My name is Eric Dalshaug, and I would like to attend RMC. Specificially, i'd like to become an officer in the army component of the Primary Reserve. Why the Reserve? Two reasons, really.
> 
> 1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, and being ordered to go to some war I don't agree with, to do things that i'd condemn in any other circumstances, would not sit well with my conscience. The Reserve offers the prospect of voluntary overseas deployment. If there is a conflict I feel strongly about, I can go and serve my country, and if there is a conflict in which I want no part of, I can stay. Perhaps that is cowardice, but that is how it is for me.
> 
> 2. I have other dreams outside of the Service. I want to be a high school English and History teacher, as well as a reserve officer.
> 
> Now, I've look at the RMC website. It said something like... 15 RETP cadets are admitted every year. What i'd like to ask for here is any advice or information you good people can give me on getting into RETP at the Royal Military College. I have decent marks, generally in the 70s, with 80s for classes I'm good at, and 60s in classes that I don't do so well. I'm also in Air Cadets, and I participate in a lot of extracurricular activities through Air Cadets, most notably the Range team, Drill team, curling team, and ground school, as well as an instructor for younger, less experienced Cadets. Of high school, I have about a year and a half (the remainder of this year + Grade 12) to finish before I apply for RMC. So, how can I improve chances of being one of those 15 RETP cadets? Though, if that 15 cadets thing is inaccurate, please do tell.
> 
> Cheers,
> Eric Dalshaug



Sorry Original Poster, but as some of the others have said I too would probably not want to be around such a soldier as you described yourself. People may have their own views on the wars but to me you seem not to know a whole too much.. Most people that do not agree with it usually do not know a whole lot about it.

If you put that type of explanation in the "why I want to join RMC" in the (if there is one, like ROTP) RETP Questionnaire they would probably cut you off right then and there.


----------



## twistedcables

Still in high school ?  Learn now: if the truth hurts - don't speak it.


----------



## Strike

twistedcables said:
			
		

> Still in high school ?  Learn now: if the truth hurts - don't speak it.



I'd prefer that he learn the truth as opposed to believing the lies that have been propagated by those who have no love for the military or helping countries that hold a belief standard unlike the western norm.


----------



## tabernac

Going to be honest, I wouldn't want to serve with you if you aren't capable of putting mission above all. Its the principle of it. If your head isn't in the right place, and you've shown its not, people could die.

Simple really.


----------



## Infanteer

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> My name is Eric Dalshaug, and I would like to attend RMC. Specificially, i'd like to become an officer in the army component of the Primary Reserve. Why the Reserve? Two reasons, really.
> 
> 1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, and being ordered to go to some war I don't agree with, to do things that i'd condemn in any other circumstances, would not sit well with my conscience. The Reserve offers the prospect of voluntary overseas deployment. If there is a conflict I feel strongly about, I can go and serve my country, and if there is a conflict in which I want no part of, I can stay. Perhaps that is cowardice, but that is how it is for me.
> 
> 2. I have other dreams outside of the Service. I want to be a high school English and History teacher, as well as a reserve officer.



Try looking for an Airsoft club.  That may be what you are actually looking for.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CanadianCorps said:
			
		

> Good day one and all.
> 
> My name is Eric Dalshaug, and I would like to attend RMC. Specificially, i'd like to become an officer in the army component of the Primary Reserve. Why the Reserve? Two reasons, really.
> 
> 1. I'm a very politically opinionated person, and being ordered to go to some war I don't agree with, to do things that i'd condemn in any other circumstances, would not sit well with my conscience. The Reserve offers the prospect of voluntary overseas deployment. If there is a conflict I feel strongly about, I can go and serve my country, and if there is a conflict in which I want no part of, I can stay. Perhaps that is cowardice, but that is how it is for me.
> 
> 2. I have other dreams outside of the Service. I want to be a high school English and History teacher, as well as a reserve officer.



I think you should go back to playing HALO or go follow Infanteer's suggestion.


----------



## Michael OLeary

I think the original poster has been offered enough food for thought that we don't need to continue with an endless stream of similar posts and their inevitable tangents.

Locked with the usual caveats: if you have something useful and original to add, contact a Moderator.

Milnet.ca Staf


----------



## Michael OLeary

The following was provided by Lumber with a request to be added to this thread:

In the Topic: "RETP at the Royal Military College? Advice/Information?", Striker says:



> As to point number 2, your marks would need to be much higher to even be considered as an ROTP.  Now, imagine competing for 1 of 15 spots as opposed to 1 of 250+ for the Reg positions.  I had an 89 in calculus and was told I should take the class again -- even though I was pulling over 12 hrs in volunteering, sports, and a part time job/week.



He is referring to grades in the 70s, on average. Now, Striker is 14 years in, so maybe in his days his advice would have merit. However, many of my fellow cadets whom I've had a chance to talk with about their application had marks in the 70s and we're still accepted. Most of these people, from what I can remember, are those with well rounded applications, being heavily into cadets, the reserves or school sports.

In any case, I think Striker's comment is inaccurate, and while the applicant could certainly benefit in competitiveness if he were to increase his average, he is certainly not out of the game. He will be "considered as an ROTP."

I was hoping that this could be added to the thread, as the one reply to Striker by Marshall talked only of those with extremely high marks and no extra-curricular, and not those with lower marks and lots of extra-curricular.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## George Wallace

I might also point out that the Reserve Entry Training Plan is a Plan for Reservists.  It is not a plan for someone who wants to join the Reserves.  One has to be a member of the Reserves first in order to apply for RETP and they will be paid at the rank level they have attained.  On graduation they will receive a Commission.  It also entails a commitment to serve five years in the Reserves after graduation.


----------



## George Wallace

I have been informed by an authority that some of the information we have passed on in this thread have been misconceptions and incorrect.

For those interested in the Reserve Entry Training Plan, you can visit this link for CFAO 9-49 and read up on it.  Although this is posted, be aware that amendments may have been made to update this information, and you can get that information from the CFRC.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-49_e.asp


----------



## thomf

Hey, I'm in grade 10 and I am considering applying to RMC with the RETP program after high school. I have a couple questions about it which I haven't been able to find through searching the web/RMC site/these forums. The reason I don't want to enroll in ROTP is because 5 years of commitment doesn't make sense for me, because if I were to get accepted into it, it would be a 9 year commitment, which I don't think I would be able to take at that point in my life. If this is not the case could someone clear it up for me? (ie. the 5 years doesn't have to be right after you graduate, or it could be broken up or something like that.)

About RETP, I have been reading that in this program you will train in the summer months. Is this every year, or only your first year? Also, how long does this training last? Is it for the whole summer?

Second question about RETP is what would it mean to graduate from it? On the RMC site it says "you will be commissioned as an officer in the Reserve Force and be expected to join a primary unit on graduation from RMC. " but I have also read posts somewhere where someone said after RETP you are free to do as you like.

I really appreciate any help on clearing these issues up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hockey2010

Training is every summer as far as I know and it is pretty much the whole summer long. I think you get a couple of weeks of summer vacation, either between courses or before the school year starts. You do the exact same schedule (again as far as I know) as those in ROTP.

Keep in mind that if you do decide to go RETP, then you will have to pay for tuition, textbooks and stuff, whereas with ROTP you don't.


----------



## Shamrock

With ROTP your unlimited liability essentially begins when you are sworn in and ends when you release. On completion on school, you will be posted to a unit or school at which point you'll begin working off your mandatory service (which I believe is 2 months work:1 month of education). 

If you are looking for a commitment free education, I think you can attend RMC as a civilian student.


----------



## CEEBEE501

If your looking for a "tax payer funded" education with out any commitment you are out of luck. And RETP is funded by yourself as you must already know.
Also if I may ask, as I am somewhat confused, you seam to want to go to RMC but aren't to keen on the military service, so why not just go to a civilian University? Depending on where you live that may be a cheaper option for your self


----------



## thomf

I'm aware of the costs of RETP, and I do easily have cheaper options, but I'm not worry about money right now. 

It's not that I'm not keen on military service, but its likely that I won't want to be doing the same thing when I'm 25 as I want now. As well, I'm only exploring RMC as an option right now, just trying to get a head start on whats going to happen after high school.

And thank you for clearing up my first question, I really appreciate it. Does anyone know anything about my other question?



> Second question about RETP is what would it mean to graduate from it? On the RMC site it says "you will be commissioned as an officer in the Reserve Force and be expected to join a primary unit on graduation from RMC. " but I have also read posts somewhere where someone said after RETP you are free to do as you like.


----------



## Journeyman

thomf said:
			
		

> On the RMC site it says "you will be commissioned as an officer in the Reserve Force and be expected to join a primary unit  on graduation from RMC."


It is an "expectation," in that RETP candidates tend to have an interest in Reserve military service. There is no obligatory service incurred, however, so you are free to do whatever you wish after graduation

....including putting "2Lt (ret'd)" on your business cards (and claiming to be a defence expert, like another retired 2Lt that the media loves    ).


----------



## George Wallace

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....including putting "2Lt (ret'd)" on your business cards (and claiming to be a defence expert, like another retired 2Lt that the media loves    ).



Looks better than Cpl (ret'd).  They both have the same cred here.


----------



## Redeye

thomf said:
			
		

> And thank you for clearing up my first question, I really appreciate it. Does anyone know anything about my other question?



Yes.

I have a couple of friends who were RETP students at RMC - one stayed in the PRes after school and continues to serve a few years later.  One graduated with an engineering degree and in the engineer trade (or EME, maybe it was?) and released shortly after finishing university because her civilian career path took her to a remote area with no unit for her to join.

The idea of going through RETP is just like anyone joining a Reserve unit.  The CF will invest a great deal of money in training them, and ideally wants to select people for that training who will put it to use in the service.  That said, like any reservist there's no commitment.

That said, I don't really "get" why anyone would choose RETP - all of the "fun" of RMC - and you have to pay for the "privilege"?  I get ROTP, the tradeoff of getting your education paid for - but someone who just wants to get a university degree and join the Reserve is probably better off going to a civilian university.  You'll earn a fair bit of money toward your tuition, and not deal with the additional "cultural activities" of RMC.


----------



## thomf

Ok, I see, thanks guys.

I'm not even sure if I'll apply for RETP, just exploring all my available options, who knows, maybe in two years when I'm applying I'll want to check the ROTP box. I think RETP would be a good experience, without the commitment of ROTP, but from what I can tell, not joining the reserves after graduation would be "frowned upon"/not a good choice.


----------



## DexOlesa

From my experience here, most people who signed up RETP are now trying to switch to ROTP. Take that for what its worth.


----------



## thomf

Ok, thanks, I will think about it. 

One question about ROTP then, after graduating, would it not be possible to pursue a higher level of education until after the 5 years are served?


----------



## dapaterson

thomf said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks, I will think about it.
> 
> One question about ROTP then, after graduating, would it not be possible to pursue a higher level of education until after the 5 years are served?



Paid education incurs obligatory service.  So, going on to do a Masters in Basket Weaving (2 year program) would add two years to the time you would have to serve.

If you're looking for a way to scam the system and not contribute to the CF, please don't bother to apply.


----------



## thomf

Ok, thats good to know, thanks.

I'm not looking for a way to scam the system, I'm trying to find out what I want to be doing for the next chunk of my life, and want to find a way to work the system into it, as I am interested in contributing to the CF. This is in addition to other interests too though, which is why I'm trying to figure stuff out early, and learn about all the options I have.


----------



## Laddy

Just to start off I did try searching the forums for an answer first but couldn't find one that spoke to my situation.

I've joined the Canadian Forces as a Private in the Primary Reserve but I was told that an individual could start on the road to become an officer even if they were midway through a university degree. I did some searching around and figured that they were referring to the Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP), am I still eligible for this even though I'm already enrolled as a NCM, or do I have to take a different route to becoming an officer?

Thanks for any help, and I apologize if this has been answered before and I failed to find it.


----------



## George Wallace

Laddy said:
			
		

> Just to start off I did try searching the forums for an answer first but couldn't find one that spoke to my situation.
> 
> I've joined the Canadian Forces as a Private in the Primary Reserve but I was told that an individual could start on the road to become an officer even if they were midway through a university degree. I did some searching around and figured that they were referring to the Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP), am I still eligible for this even though I'm already enrolled as a NCM, or do I have to take a different route to becoming an officer?
> 
> Thanks for any help, and I apologize if this has been answered before and I failed to find it.



You are eligible.  Whether or not you are accepted will be up to your Leadership at your unit.  Have you approached them about this?  Are there even positions in your unit for another officer?  

If the answer is "YES" to both those questions, then they will handle it.  You will have to face a "Selection Board" where you and any other candidates will be interviewed and the best candidate(s) selected.


----------



## Laddy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You are eligible.  Whether or not you are accepted will be up to your Leadership at your unit.  Have you approached them about this?  Are there even positions in your unit for another officer?
> 
> If the answer is "YES" to both those questions, then they will handle it.  You will have to face a "Selection Board" where you and any other candidates will be interviewed and the best candidate(s) selected.



Thank you for the quick reply, I will start approaching my CoC about this, I just needed clarification that I was understanding the RETP correctly.


----------



## DAA

Laddy said:
			
		

> Thank you for the quick reply, I will start approaching my CoC about this, I just needed clarification that I was understanding the RETP correctly.



Actually, I don't think you are understanding the terminology correctly.

RETP is the same as ROTP but you would be attending RMC but assigned to the MILPERSCOM PRL as a Reservist while doing so.

As you have indicated that you are already a member of the PRes as an NCM and have used the term "midway through a University Degree", then I believe what you are looking for is "RESO (Reserve Entry Scheme Officer)", which is done through your local reserve unit.

Both enrolment plans lead to commissioning but are administered in a totally different way.


----------



## Laddy

DAA said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't think you are understanding the terminology correctly.
> 
> RETP is the same as ROTP but you would be attending RMC but assigned to the MILPERSCOM PRL as a Reservist while doing so.
> 
> As you have indicated that you are already a member of the PRes as an NCM and have used the term "midway through a University Degree", then I believe what you are looking for is "RESO (Reserve Entry Scheme Officer)", which is done through your local reserve unit.
> 
> Both enrolment plans lead to commissioning but are administered in a totally different way.


 Yes, actually you're right the RESO was what I was looking for, I did some reading after making that last post and came across that program, but thank you for clarifying further.


----------



## Defender90

First post here.  I'm going to RMC in 2014 in RETP and I need to do some financial planning. My tuition and lodging will be about $3,500 per term.  Does anyone know how much I can expect to pay for books, dry cleaning, mess and varsity fees?  Also, in the joining info, no laptop computer is listed.  Will I be issued one?  Do they charge the RETP cadets for this? Lastly, I know the pay scale is Lt B, but how many duty days can I expect for the 2014 orientation/FYOP and for 2015 training?


----------



## CFmom

You will not be issued a computer everyone supplies their own  and you will have to purchase  your own school supplies
There is no cost for books


----------



## CFmom

I believe tuition lodging and mess fees added up to about $7500 for the entire year


----------



## Defender90

Were you able to cover all your expenses from duty pay?


----------



## CFmom

You should be able to cover costs after your summer training, we used osap to help cover cost for first year


----------



## Defender90

Thanks CFMom.  Is my first term bill due when I report in August? I have a smallish RESP (thanks grandparents!) that I can cover most of the first year with.


----------



## CFmom

I think payment was due for first term at the end of September and then again at end of January for second term.


----------



## ChrisFreddy

Hello there

I would really like to enlist in the military through with the ROTP or RETP scheme. For RETP I've tried looking up information about it but I want able to find much about it. My question pertaining to RETP is, is it just RMC that RETP is applicable to? Or can I also do RETP through a civilian university? Also I have a question about Civilian Universities and ROTP for that. My question for that is do you get to pick what university you would like to go to if you choose to go to a civvie university? Also can you put ROTP (Civvie university) as your first option on your application.

Thanks and best regards
-C


----------



## dapaterson

RETP is only available at RMC.  Otherwise, you'd join a Reserve unit under the RESO program.


----------



## DAA

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> I would really like to enlist in the military through with the ROTP or RETP scheme. For RETP I've tried looking up information about it but I want able to find much about it. My question pertaining to RETP is, is it just RMC that RETP is applicable to? Or can I also do RETP through a civilian university? Also I have a question about Civilian Universities and ROTP for that. My question for that is do you get to pick what university you would like to go to if you choose to go to a civvie university? Also can you put ROTP (Civvie university) as your first option on your application.



dapaterson has answered your question about RETP, so here is the rest.

As an ROTP applicant, you will first be considered for admission to the Military Colleges, and if found suitable for admission, you will be offered to attend the Military Colleges.  You can select any recognized Canadian University of your choice when applying for ROTP and put that down as your first preference but the above will always take precedence, unless your program of study is not offered by RMC.   Also, all applicants are informed of the requirement to make application to a Canadian University.  Selection and attendance at a Military College, is never a given!!!   You need to have a backup!!!


----------



## tessa.vanz

In regard to RETP I was informed last year that they aren't accepting anyone into that program anymore, not sure if this has changed over the past year, but that's what I've heard.


----------



## DAA

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> In regard to RETP I was informed last year that they aren't accepting anyone into that program anymore, not sure if this has changed over the past year, but that's what I've heard.



RETP isn't managed or controlled by CF Recruiting, it's actually a "Reserve Force" program.   They merely process your application as directed and then after that, it's all in the hands of CFMILPERSCOM and at their leisure.   A "bakers dozen" or so get selected every year.


----------



## ChrisFreddy

Alright thanks for all the information, the program that I would like to do is not offered at RMC and is offered at York, Laurier, Ryerson, and such. I also prefer going to a civvie university as my preference. Also one other thing, I've been having some problems applying online through ROTP, the just of the problems comes up at the education page where it tells me to put the details of my education, one of the main problems is pertaining to date last attended/completed... It keeps saying its invalid, can someone help me out? I've been trying to fix this since yesterday


----------



## DAA

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Alright thanks for all the information, the program that I would like to do is not offered at RMC and is offered at York, Laurier, Ryerson, and such. I also prefer going to a civvie university as my preference. Also one other thing, I've been having some problems applying online through ROTP, the just of the problems comes up at the education page where it tells me to put the details of my education, one of the main problems is pertaining to date last attended/completed... It keeps saying its invalid, can someone help me out? I've been trying to fix this since yesterday



For the education level, just select Gr 10 (ie; the lowest available completed).   You can sort that issue out at a later date with your CFRC.


----------



## anjali14

You can select any recognized Canadian University of your choice when applying for ROTP and put that down as your first preference but the above will always take precedence, unless your program of study is not offered by RMC.   Also, all applicants are informed of the requirement to make application to a Canadian University.  Selection and attendance at a Military College, is never a given!!!   You need to have a backup!!!
online


----------



## George Wallace

anjali14 said:
			
		

> You can select any recognized Canadian University of your choice when applying for ROTP and put that down as your first preference but the above will always take precedence, unless your program of study is not offered by RMC.   Also, all applicants are informed of the requirement to make application to a Canadian University.  Selection and attendance at a Military College, is never a given!!!   You need to have a backup!!!
> online




Please.  If you are not knowledgeable in the facts, try not to add to the confusion.  If you had read this whole topic, you would have read this post:





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> RETP is only available at RMC.  Otherwise, you'd join a Reserve unit under the RESO program.


----------



## Brasidas

So I had a question from a private turn into a less-than-successful quest for information, and I'd like to collect information here for someone to reference in the future.

Private asked what the difference between RETP and RESO was, and all I had for them was one goes to RMC (but pays tuition vs ROTP) and the other goes to a civilian university. RESO officers get commissioned after CAP. Both undergo occupational training alongside ROTP and DEO.

I couldn't answer any follow-up questions, such how are RETP employed or at what rate of pay (eg. if a Cpl 1, stay at same rate of pay vs OCdt). I referred the member to the BPSO and CFRC, which they will hopefully be able to access at some point between work and their summer training.

Meanwhile, I tried to find answers for my own reference. I'm collecting what I've found here, and invite anyone with references or firsthand knowledge to post it here as well. If the information is on the site, I haven't found it.

RETP Tuition
https://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/registrars-office/rmcc-previous-year-academic-fees
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-04/appx-06-01.page#app-05-01



			
				QR&O Vol IV Appendix 6.1 said:
			
		

> CHAPTER 5 - FINANCE
> 5.01 - ANNUAL COLLEGE FEE
> 
> (1) The annual college is $1,524 for each academic year for a cadet not entitled to the payment of the annual college fee at public expense. (2 Nov 92)
> 
> (2) A student who is a member of the Regular Force and who is not repeating an academic year shall be provided at public expense with tuition, books, instruments and other materials for that year.
> 
> (3) A student who is a member of the Regular Force and who is repeating an academic year for medical or service reasons shall be provided at public expense with tuition, books, instruments and other materials for that year.
> 
> (4) A cadet who is a member of the Regular Force shall pay:
> 
> for the period during each academic year that the member resides at a college, by monthly deductions, for single quarters at the rate prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.50) and for rations at the rate prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.505); and
> if repeating an academic year at the member's expense,
> the annual college fee for that year at the rate specified in (1) of this article, and
> the amounts prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.50 and 208.505) in respect of the cost of single quarters and rations at the rate prevailing on the first day of April of the then current fiscal year, for the period that the cadet resides at the college. (17 Apr 80)
> 5.01 - ANNUAL COLLEGE FEE
> 
> (1) The annual college is $1,524 for each academic year for a cadet not entitled to the payment of the annual college fee at public expense. (2 Nov 92)
> 
> (2) A student who is a member of the Regular Force and who is not repeating an academic year shall be provided at public expense with tuition, books, instruments and other materials for that year.
> 
> (3) A student who is a member of the Regular Force and who is repeating an academic year for medical or service reasons shall be provided at public expense with tuition, books, instruments and other materials for that year.
> 
> (4) A cadet who is a member of the Regular Force shall pay:
> 
> for the period during each academic year that the member resides at a college, by monthly deductions, for single quarters at the rate prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.50) and for rations at the rate prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.505); and
> if repeating an academic year at the member's expense,
> the annual college fee for that year at the rate specified in (1) of this article, and
> the amounts prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.50 and 208.505) in respect of the cost of single quarters and rations at the rate prevailing on the first day of April of the then current fiscal year, for the period that the cadet resides at the college. (17 Apr 80)
> (5) A cadet who is a member of the Reserve Force shall pay:
> 
> the annual college fee for that year at the rate specified in (1) of this article; and
> the amounts prescribed in QR&O (see QR&O 208.50 and 208.505) in respect of the cost of single quarters and rations at the rate prevailing on the first day of April of the then current fiscal year, for the period that the cadet resides at the college.
> (6) Not less than fifty per cent of the annual college fee and of the amounts prescribed under (4)(b)(i) and (ii), or under (5)(a) and (b) of this article, shall be paid to the Receiver General for Canada on or before the first day a cadet reports to a college, and the balance shall be paid on or before the last day of January of the same academic year.
> 
> (G) (PC 1992-2273 of 2 Nov 92)


----------



## mariomike

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I'm collecting what I've found here, and invite anyone with references or firsthand knowledge to post it here as well.



ok

All About RESO (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1142.175.html
8 pages.

Forces.ca
Reserve Entry Scheme – Officers
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5002-8.page

RETP Questions  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98849.0

See  also,

RETP
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+retp&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=BfNjV83wC4uN8QfSwInoDA&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Calvillo

Is RETP still available for civilians, though? I looked into RMCC and CAF recruiting sites any reference to RETP was nowhere to be found.


----------



## MaxBR

Hi.  I read the following in a DND document:   "In recent years, participation in the RETP programme has been dwindling and was zero-loaded in 2016."

What does "zero-loaded" mean?  Is it a cancelled option?  Is it an unpopular option?


----------



## kratz

MaxBR said:
			
		

> Hi.  I read the following in a DND document:   "In recent years, participation in the RETP programme has been dwindling and was zero-loaded in 2016."
> 
> What does "zero-loaded" mean?  Is it a cancelled option?  Is it an unpopular option?



"zero-loaded" means the course was scheduled, but no pers were loaded onto the course. Effectively, the term is a management tool. 
By zero-loading, a course continues to be scheduled as a placeholder in the training system in higher ups ever decide to use the course again.


----------



## g924706

Has anyone attended RMC through the RETP program? I am wondering how university life was for them versus their ROTP counterparts and whether they felt like they "fit-in" at the school or were viewed as outsider?


----------

